# Indiana State Beekeepers 2009 Summer Meeting June 20th at Purdue



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

This years summer meeting will be held on June 20th at the Purdue University Honey Bee Research Lab in West Lafayette. There will be hands on breakout sessions with lots of fellowship amoung beekeepers discussing what we all love.

Agenda:
8:00 to 8:30 Registration ($20 per person, lunch included) 

8:30 to 9:15 Introduction: Dave Shenefield, Steve Hauser, Kathleen Prough, and Greg Hunt 

9:15 to 9:30 Break 

9:30 to noon Workshops 
•Beginners session - Summer Management to Honey Harvest 
•Intermediate session - Problems in Your Hive: MITE TESTING Dave Shenefield of ISBA and Dr. John Skinner, University of Tennessee 
•How to raise queens - The Indiana Queen Project, Greg Hunt and Krispn Given 
•Workshops for non beekeepers: Making cosmetics from hive products, and activities for kids. Hoosier Honeys and Melissa Shepson, Entomology Outreach Coordinator 

12:00 to 1:00 Lunch, KFC provided with registration. Honey desserts are welcome. 

1:00 to 3:00 Workshops 
•Making Splits and Nucs, Adding Queen Cells 
•Dysentery - How to detect and deal with Nosema apis and N. ceranae in your bees. Dr. John Skinner and Michael Wilson, University of Tennessee 
•Overwintering nucs, Steve Hauser of IBA 
•Making cosmetics from hive products, and activities for kid 
•How to Market Your Honey and Make Handcrafted Hive Products Darlene Kress and Kathy Beck 


3:00 to 3:30 Questions and Answers, Adjourn 


Directions to the Purdue HoneyBee Research Lab using 65 N from Indianapolis: 
Go west on 26 (left) and you will cross the Wabash River after passing through town and the courthouse square. It is a big bridge a couple miles from where you turned. 
Continue about a half-mile up a small hill until you are going through campus. You are now on State St. You will pass the Memorial Union, and will continue right through campus. 
The last light is Airport Drive. The road bends to the right up a small hill and over the railroad tracks. The drive to the lab is the second one on the left and has a large gray TV dish near the drive. 
From the other direction, the drive is the first right after Sharon Chapel Dr. 

http://www.indianastatebeekeepers.org/


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Bump.

I'll see you Indiana beeks tomorrow!


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

With thunderstorms yesterday, severe thunderstorms predicted for tonight and rain predicted for tomorrow morning, I might just stay home and get stung by my own bees. I would like to go however. Most of this was to take place in their Apiary. Do you know if they have a contingent plan?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

It was hot, but blue skies all day. We had a great time.
The forecast I saw for Lafayette was only 20% chance of rain.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

It was a great time. Dr. Hunt and his grad assistance made us all feel at home at the apiary.
Can't wait till next year.


----------

